
PGAdmin 4 3.4 is finally usable - fortani
https://www.pgadmin.org/download/
======
fortani
PGAdmin 4 1.x, 2.x was really bad. [1]

Well, I just downloaded PGAdmin 4 3.4 and it has improved quite a bit. Those
who missed PGAdmin 3 should give it another shot. Thanks to the maintainer,
Dave Page [2] for improving it.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14884713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14884713)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15411690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15411690)

[2]
[https://www.enterprisedb.com/de/user/254789/published_articl...](https://www.enterprisedb.com/de/user/254789/published_articles)

